# What bodyfat percentage is this?



## tamara

This picture just popped up on my Facebook and it is exactly the shape I wanna be in!


----------



## Queenie

Wouldn't we all


----------



## tamara

RXQueenie said:


> Wouldn't we all


You already do, if you showed a bit of underboob in your picture!


----------



## davesays

Looks about 9-10%, hard to tell from that picture


----------



## BetterThanYou




----------



## tamara

Really that low?

Could a woman be at that bodyfat percentage all year round? Would it not affect menstrual cycles and stuff?


----------



## davesays

I think that picture is misleading, it is obvious the first lady there has a lot more muscle mass than the rest of them


----------



## Sambuca

my missis is low under 15% and her periods have been messed up for last 3 months.


----------



## DazUKM

Ricky12345 said:


> I rather like the 20-25% on females


18-20!


----------



## tamara

Sambuca said:


> my missis is low under 15% and her periods have been messed up for last 3 months.


Was it only when she went below 15%? don't really know why I'm worried about this, I'm a long way away from being 15%


----------



## Sambuca

beefdinner said:


> Was it only when she went below 15%? don't really know why I'm worried about this, I'm a long way away from being 15%


ye basically she got under 15% and they just didnt arrive, normal symptoms leading up (for her chocolate craving, tummy ache) to it but no blood

this past month she has put some weight on (so she says i cant notice lol) and she had her period although really light. lol can tell we have some great conversations +_+ i only know all this cus if i dont phyiscally get the pill out for her she forgets.


----------



## Heath

Sambuca said:


> ye basically she got under 15% and they just didnt arrive, normal symptoms leading up (for her chocolate craving, tummy ache) to it but no blood
> 
> this past month she has put some weight on (so she says i cant notice lol) and she had her period although really light. lol can tell we have some great conversations +_+ i only know all this cus if i dont phyiscally get the pill out for her she forgets.


congrats on the baby mate :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

MutantX said:


> congrats on the baby mate :thumb:


lmao shes def not preggers i made her take a pregnancy test!


----------



## tamara

D9S4 said:


> 18-20!


So 18-20% and do shed loads of squats? C'mon I can do this, got 7 weeks till I'm 30


----------



## Sambuca

tbh women need not get too skinny. im with @Ricky12345 bit of curves and squats :thumb:


----------



## Heath

Sambuca said:


> lmao shes def not preggers i made her take a pregnancy test!


My misses had loads of negative tests...

Our 1 year old lad is lovely tho bless him


----------



## Sambuca

MutantX said:


> My misses had loads of negative tests...
> 
> Our 1 year old lad is lovely tho bless him


haha. u still down M+F? i have no idea who u r. what time u train?


----------



## Heath

Used to train after work at half 4 but I'm trialling a certain new gym


----------



## Sambuca

MutantX said:


> Used to train after work at half 4 but I'm trialling a certain new gym


ah u big gay come back. u can surprise tea bag me to let me know who u r


----------



## Slater8486

beefdinner said:


> This picture just popped up on my Facebook and it is exactly the shape I wanna be in!
> 
> View attachment 120522


Now thats a body!! :thumb:


----------



## cudsyaj

18-25% is haaaaawt!!!


----------



## tamara

Slater8486 said:


> Now thats a body!! :thumb:


If I could get that body. I'd never wear clothes.


----------



## Slater8486

beefdinner said:


> If I could get that body. I'd never wear clothes.


Thinking UKM Lads should pay a personnel trainer for you.........No Clothes!!!!


----------



## Geonix

beefdinner said:


> This picture just popped up on my Facebook and it is exactly the shape I wanna be in!
> 
> View attachment 120522


That picture has been photo shopped quite alot if you don't realize. I'd say shes 11-15%


----------



## fastcar_uk

25% looks best imo..sorry


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I'd say she's 15-20% body fat being that in siggy, my misses is 14% there.

Diet, weights and a little cardio and you are there. Not much cardio tho.


----------



## tamara

Papa Lazarou said:


> I'd say she's 15-20% body fat being that in siggy, my misses is 14% there.
> 
> Diet, weights and a little cardio and you are there. Not much cardio tho.


Is that your misses? WOW. What's her daily diet?


----------



## Superhorse

Yeah she's 15-20% IMO. Those comparison pics are often wrong. Seen them for men and totally off.


----------



## onthebuild

davesays said:


> Looks about 9-10%, hard to tell from that picture


9-10? are you mad? Female bf percentage is VERY different to mens, at 9-10% a woman would be seeing striations pretty much all over! I would estimate the picture at 15+ possibly up to 20.

Impossible to tell with out calipers of course but I think 9-10% is a massive overestimation of how low she is.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

beefdinner said:


> Is that your misses? WOW. What's her daily diet?


Yes, I coach her for UKBFF Body fitness and she just won in her first show the Body Fitness class against experienced competitors and the entire show for women's overall:



Diet etc she followed is on www.team-wild.com :thumbup1:


----------



## tamara

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes, I coach her for UKBFF Body fitness and she just won in her first show the Body Fitness class against experienced competitors and the entire show for women's overall:
> 
> View attachment 120643
> 
> 
> Diet etc she followed is on www.team-wild.com :thumbup1:


Just liked the facebook page, will look at that this evening.


----------



## eezy1

different bods are gonna look different at a certain BF%

just keep training and lowering urs until ur happy with what you see in the mirror


----------



## stone14

I would have guessed 14%?? im no good with guessing females tho


----------



## Skye666

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes, I coach her for UKBFF Body fitness and she just won in her first show the Body Fitness class against experienced competitors and the entire show for women's overall:
> 
> View attachment 120643
> 
> 
> Diet etc she followed is on www.team-wild.com :thumbup1:


Wow to look like that!!!


----------

